# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  concreting plastic draining

## Abz

I'm installing an everdrain drain system around the side and rear of my garage . I have already layed out the drain and connected all the parts up. I have the drain about 100mm away from the garage slab and i put form work another 100mm for the other side. I am covering about 12m of drain. I already started concreting the drain and started it with just concrete mix bags from bunnings... but I could get half of it done as i was completey warn out and i ran out of bags. This is my first job at concreting and I'm pretty sure i have stuffed up. Firstly i just concreted the fresh concrete right next to the slab with out any expansion joint and secondly because i didnt finish the concrete job i will now have to join the concrete from where in finished last time.. I should have probably got more advice before i started this job... but now since i got this problem i will have to fix it... Will this now crack? and can you connect concrete on existing concrete even if its a small job. :Cry:

----------


## Bloss

Depends how you have done it - since this is really only appearance and to hold the drain in place it is not all that much of a problem. So if what you mean is that you now have a part layer and want to add more then finish off then that is unlikely to cause a problem - might have a small crack overtime, but so what? Likewise if joining end on and the join to the slab. On the slab side that bit of concrete should slope away from the slab of course. If there is no damp proof course at the slab edge then water might make the slab edge moist, but again not usually a big concern although not good practice. Pics often help us give better advice.  :2thumbsup:

----------

